# Thailand's 10 baht coins, worth 0.26€ looks like 2€ coin.



## ajapale (13 Apr 2004)

www.taipeitimes.com/News/.../28/121827
[broken link removed]

images.google.ie/imgres?i...8%26sa%3DN







I got one of these in my change over the Easter. They look remarkably like €2 coin.

What should I do with it?

Ajapale
Edited to replace links which stopped working


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (13 Apr 2004)

*.*

Buy some cigarettes with it (from a vending machine).


----------



## waister (13 Apr 2004)

*.*

Do you think they would work in Pay & Display units ?


----------



## Joe Nonety (13 Apr 2004)

*Re: .*

Whenever I've been given a fake note or coin I use them in taxis.


----------



## Mikeyboy (14 Apr 2004)

*fake coin*

When the euro was first introduced, the baht worked in most electronic coin acceptors in casinos, ciggie machines etc, which then had to be reprogrammed not to accept them.

Chances are though, you'll still find a machine to take it.

But that'd be illegal, so I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (14 Apr 2004)

*Re: fake coin*



> Thailand's 10 baht coins, worth 0.26€ looks like 2€ coin.
> 
> I got one of these in my change over the Easter. They look remarkably like €2 coin.
> 
> What should I do with it?



Holy foreign coins! In the baht phone or in the meter when parking the baht mobile perhaps?


----------



## temptedd (14 Apr 2004)

*Re: fake coin*

:rollin


----------



## Cchullain (14 Apr 2004)

*bad coins*

There's an Italian one exactly like the €2 as well.
I have been given them both. I assume that slot machines etc can judge coins by their weight but maybe not. I think maybe there may also be a dutch coin pretty similar to the €2 as well but at least with the Italian one etc they are out of date and not being minted but the Thai coin is probably being minted by the million so theres a real chance we'll see a lot more of them in the future.


----------



## Mikeyboy (14 Apr 2004)

*coin acceptors*

The old fashioned coin acceptors in slot machines judged coins by weight, whereas the new coin 'mechs' check weight and metallic content — they actually have that coin inside the mech for a comparison. They're quite difficult to fool ...... unless you have the machine on a new deep pile carpet full of static.


----------



## Pat (16 Apr 2004)

*coins... and the honest irish*

It reminds me of the old days ( twenty two years ago etc) when all the Irish students who went to Germany for the summer work used to take a big bag of Irish 5p pieces, which used to work as german marks or something in the phones, for those long calls home.


----------



## Mikeyboy (17 Apr 2004)

*pennies*

don't forget about the old copper pennies ... they were the exact same size as a pound coin, three of which went nicely into the old wooden fag machines (with the pull-out drawers), and you got your 60p change taped to the back of the box .... sweet!


----------



## ajapale (17 Apr 2004)

*Re: pennies*

Thanks for all the suggestions. I think I'll just frame it.

Has any one seen a little copper coin coin from west africa which looks like a 5c coin? I think its from Benin.

ajapale


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (17 Apr 2004)

*Re: pennies*

I saw a Polish coin that looked very like a €0.05 coin in my local recently.


----------

